# new to whisky



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Thinking about to try some decent whisky usually I drink rum but have the urge to try something new.

I'm thinking crown royale or jw black any reccomendations ?


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I prefer "Chivas Regal" for blended whisky.
Single malt i prefer "Balvenie Doublewood".


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

gentleman jack
wild turkey rare breed


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Buffalo Trace for American.

Scotch, i'm digging the Doublewood also.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Whisky makes me crazy, I prefer the demon rum. That's spelled M-Y-E-R-S.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

JackH said:


> Whisky makes me crazy, I prefer the demon rum. That's spelled M-Y-E-R-S.


Me too, can't touch the stuff lest I become the asshole I detest. A fine sipping rum with a few cubes makes me a happy guy.


----------



## PiNa (Nov 22, 2009)

Everyone has there own likes when it comes to whisky..For American I would suggest Buffalo Trace...Blended scotch I like JW Black its very smooth and tastes great..Single malt I would say Balavenie...Irish I would recomend Jameson or Bushmill..


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reccomendations guys


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Love Gentlemans Jack. Too bad it doesn't like me. Prefer a good Tequila


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Single Malt Scotch is the way to go. I really like Clyneish 14 and Highland Park 18, which are bang for buck. 


Joe


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

Coming from rum, I might suggest a bourbon before single malt scotch or one of the big brand whiskeys.

I like the Maker's Mark, Knob Creek, and Bulleit brands of bourbon.

Otherwise, I'd suggest trying Jameson.

As with most things, try cutting it after you've gotten a taste for it straight.


----------



## camaro (Dec 2, 2009)

Crown Royale. I love it by itself or with a splash of 7up. You can buy a bottle pretty cheap compared to others to see if you like whisky.


----------



## c0i (Dec 14, 2009)

Latley for me it's been the Balvenie Doublewood. Great single malt Scotch. For whiskeys it's usually Crown or the Gentlemen Jack.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

This stuff...
Evan Williams Kentucky Bourbon, Single Barrel Bourbon Whiskey


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Speaking as someone whom just recently got heavy ino scotch, start with JW black. You can buy it in airplane bottles so you are not out 50 bucks in case you do not like it. Scotch, like fine cigars, is an acquired taste. If you start out with a good single malt, you will probably not appreciate it. Just like having your first cigar being an Opus.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

cmk325i said:


> Thinking about to try some decent whisky usually I drink rum but have the urge to try something new.
> 
> I'm thinking crown royale or jw black any reccomendations ?


Bourbon Whiskey - I just discovered Prichards. It is the best Bourbon I have tasted. It is extremely smooth, has great taste, and the finish is almost unbelievable. If you can find a bottle you really should try it.

Scotch Whisky - I have a large collection of Single Malts. Almost all of them have some redeeming qualities but only one really stands out from the rest. My wife once asked what the wonderful smell was? She was sitting ten feet from me. I was enjoying Lagavulin 16 yo. I also enjoy Laphroaig but it really is an acquired taste.

You are going to love the search.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

+1 on the Knob Creek. If I run out of that I go straight to Drambuie as it goes perfect with cigars.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

My favorite bottle of all Time is Talisker 18 year old

after that I like

Lagavulin 16 Years Old 

and some other really good ones:

Highland Park 12, Bowmore 12 year old,


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Personally I am a huge fan of Irish whiskey. If you're looking for a refreshing mixed drink with whiskey in it try Jameson and ginger ale. My personal favorite is Jameson 12 yr old, just pour some in a glass with 1 ice cube.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I second the ginger ale, it mixes very well.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Good whisky and a nice cigar are two of life's treasures. 

I started off drinking bourbon, then switched to Canadian (Crown Royal, Seagram's 7, etc...), but now all I drink is scotch. I keep a blended scotch in the liquor cabinet, but mostly drink single malts. 

If you're new to whisky, but want to try the scotch whiskies, save your money and buy Famous Grouse, JW Black, or Dewars white label. 

Once you begin to enjoy those, you can taste what else the whisky world can offer.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm going to jump in with Glenlivet French French Oak Finish. This should be a good introduction to single malts for the beginner. It's one of the sweetest I've had and pair it with a full bodied JdN Antano 1970... ...just talked myself into this duo for New Years, if I can wait that long.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

_I'll ask OP what he's looking for in a bottle of whisky and a price point _before I try to give a recommendation. Asking what's a good whisky is like asking how long is a piece of string IMO. Asking what everyone likes is one thing and those seem to dominate the answers.

Do you like sweet, strong whiskies - perhaps a bourbon is the way to go.
Do you like reserved quiet elegant whiskies - Canada has just the ticket.
Do you like to be mugged by your whiskies - Islay malt whisky may be the answer.

See where I'm going? I'm not even started on the wood finishes found in some whiskies to make the variations more dizzying.

It's a very big whisky world out there...


----------



## deputy (May 21, 2009)

If yu like a mellow soft whiskey try Forty Creek. It rates higher than Crown for a bit less money.


----------

